# 12 ft wall height? Stand up or lay down



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i always lay everything down and stager but joints, but on 12 foot ceiling height with 5/8 12 ft sheets can you stand them up or would you stick to laying them down?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends, on wood or metal? Is the frame work good?Whats required by the GC? Yes you can but there are advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

well i dont know how the frame work is, this job im going to be doing is going to be in an old building downtown. theres wood studs and drywall already hung. the guy is just hanging rock on it and mudding it so he can cover it all with stainless or some kind of non porise wall material because its a small resturant in the kitchen.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Alot of old buildings don't follow a good 16" center layout. I'd lay the sheets down. Stand ups are good on work where you're sure the seams will land on a stud. Flat walls where tapered seams don't end up coating like butt joints.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok thanks this might sound dumb but what on metal studs do you stand sheets up? vs lay them down


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok thanks this might sound dumb but what on metal studs do you stand sheets up? vs lay them down


 If ya use 12 footers and the framing is decent stand them up. If the framing sucks lay them down. In this case Say a level 2 finish I would try to eliminate the butts even at the cost of imperfect seams.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes. It makes locking corners easier. And topping out. It's easier for one man to run up 12' high walls, you just stand 'em up. But you end up finishing more seams with stand up's.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok thanks this might sound dumb but what on metal studs do you stand sheets up? vs lay them down


 Metal is usually framed better , referring to the layout (measuruments) being right on or damn close:thumbsup: wood framing not so ...get it?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Yes. It makes locking corners easier. And topping out. It's easier for one man to run up 12' high walls, you just stand 'em up. But you end up finishing more seams with stand up's.


 
how is that? Doesn't the butt joints add more LN ft of taping?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> how is that? Doesn't the butt joints add more LN ft of taping?


Hmmm.... a 10' long by 8' high wall laid over has 10' of seam. Stood up it's 16' of seam.In this situation thats 60% more seam.:whistling2: In my VAST EXPERIENCE of drywalling stand up = more seam. Maybe not always but usually.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

The only time I stand them up is on commercial jobs and it's 5/8" on metal framing. A lot of the reason for commercial to want the boards vertical is for fireproofing. Every seam is blocked with metal. Achieving minimal penatrations.


----------



## Pete Torrent (Jul 5, 2021)

reading all the posts, though dated is very helpful for a newbie like me.


----------



## austinwoh (12 mo ago)

Heres everything you need to know about installing Drywall. Hope it helps you as much as it helped me..

[Smoner]


----------

